# who will the bobcats take from the wizards?



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

if the following players r available, who will the bobcats take? 

juan dixon
jerry stackhouse
christian laetner

thoughts?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

dixon, unless the wizards offer something to take on stackhouse or laettners contract.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Dixon would be a nice pickup for the Bobcats..


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Dixon will be gone. He is absolutley exactly what the Bobcats are looking for in the expansion draft ...

* Short and cheap contract. He has one year at $1.1 million, with a team option for a second at $1.7 million. After that he's a RFA, so they can match offers on him if they want to keep him.

* Perfect citizen off the court. Good community guy who you'll never hear anything shady about.

* Young. While not exactly one of the kids coming straight out of HS, he is still only 25 years old.

* All hustle and heart, both during games and outside of them. They're looking for guys who'll put in 110% effort all the time, and that's one of Dixon's defining traits.

* He's a pretty decent little player to boot. Not saying he's a guy most teams would want leading the charge, but for an expansion team he can put up some solid numbers. If he got 40 MPG as one of the top two options for you guys, he'd probably put up 18/4/4/2.5 SPG. That's not to say he'd be great in every aspect, because his FG% will probably be 36-38% and he'll cause you definite frustrations when his gambling defense fails and the opponent winds up with an open shot.

There's no reason for them to even look at Laettner or Stackhouse with Dixon available. The only thing we could offer really is our fifth pick, and I don't think that'd be worth it.

Dixon, Stackhouse, Laettner likely to be left unprotected ...

(The link also has an author from the Sacramento Bee giving his opinion that Gerald Wallace will be available)


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I honestly think the Bobcats should take Jerry Stackhouse.

He is still a 20ppg scorer in the league and his $7+million contract over 3 years really isn't that bad.


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

I hope that they take Stackhouse. He did play ball at a popular North Carolina college. He's a big scorer, so we coulkd get leadership from him.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> dixon, unless the wizards offer something to take on stackhouse or laettners contract.


Rumor has it the Bobcats get the 5th pick for taking Stackhouse. I would do that deal. :yes:


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

i hope that that rumor is true and I hope we get Stackhouse.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pdogg84</b>!
> i hope that that rumor is true and I hope we get Stackhouse.


I'd be more excited about the 5th pick, but Stackhouse wouldn't be that bad of a pick up either.


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

Luol Deng + Shaun Livingston + Jerry Stackhouse=Highrisers
Highrisers=more fans


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

stackhouse is one big loser on the court...


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>shroombal</b>!
> stackhouse is one big loser on the court...


Loser or not, if he can get us an extra pick, then I'm cool with that.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't believe this take Stackhouse for #5 thing. I can see a take Stackhouse for future, top 10 protected 1st rounder. Similar deal with Lattner. However, I think the Bobcats will back out and take Dixon in the end. MJG already pointed out why Dixon is perfect for the Bobcats and I would love to see Dixon playing in Charlotte.


----------

